# Recipes for Pinot Gris, Chardonnay etc.



## Sashie (Aug 20, 2012)

Lots of interesting recipes here but what about grape varieties? Where can I find step by step instructions for making wine from Pinot Gris or chardonnay grapes (from my vineyard)? 

thanks


----------



## MalvinaScordaad (Aug 20, 2012)

You don't need a recipe you just need good sound winemaking practices. You can choose an appropriate yeast is about it. 
Malvina


----------



## robie (Aug 20, 2012)

Here is a fairly good manual on making whites:

http://www.morewinemaking.com/public/pdf/wwhiw.pdf


----------



## Sashie (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry for the delay but I have been trying to keep critters out of my vineyard and i seem to be winning --for now.

Thanks Robie - that is what I'm looking for. It addressing some of my concerns (skimmed part of it) including whether or not I should add stems when crushing - it discusses both views.


----------

